# Fur Patterns



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pics would help, could it be dapples?


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

I will have to get a good pic...all my pictures don't really show it. Do you mean dapples? They would be mostly on the rump, right? This is big spots....like a paint.....only all same color. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

My horse has dapples all along her sides or at least it looks like dapples ;-)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes!!! What is that?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You know, I'm not 100% sure. This was my friends 2 year old colt. He was completely shed off, and felt sooo slick an soft. But had these patterns in his coat. 

But maybe with some pics, someone can shed light on why the coat does this. =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe it is the coat lacking guard hairs? Rex rabbits don't have guard hairs, and their fur is SUPER soft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

The only other time I have seen something remotely like this, the animal was chimeric. I don't think this is the case here, though.

Perhaps it is some kind of fur mutation, like curly horses...


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Well this picture looks exactly like my horse's hair. Maybe it is a mutation.....I had thought about the curly horses too. My horse seems healthy and his coat is good except for this look. Thanks for the comments.....if anyone else has any more info to shed on this , please let me know.


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you mean by chimeric?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I can tell you that the colt I pictured is registered AQHA and was off two dun parents.

He is pangare and possibly sooty.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chemirism is when two twin foals merge in the womb, so the resulting foal possesses the DNA of both.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

A chimera is an animal that has two sets of DNA, thought to be caused when two seperate fetus's somehow merge together in the womb.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

My mare has the same thing - I just call it her 'crushed velvet coat'  She's dark, IDK if she's black chestnut, faded black or seal brown


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh! I like the crushed velvet coat! I am gonna use it! My guy is beautiful.....I think of it as having a LOT of cowlicks. Will post a pic as soon as I get my camera back!


----------

